# DP and what I have come to understand



## Guest (Jan 16, 2011)

hello all.. hope my findings can help anyone out there..

something i have recently figured out in helping some people who have dp is that DP feels the same regardless of which way one gets it. People get it for a few different reasons but all can receive the same form of healing regardless of how one gets it.. i feel

Because of my own experience with DP and because of others i have communicated with... i have found that...

DP is most commonly a result from :

*Drugs
Medication
Trauma
Altered states of consciousness/ kundalini experience/ enlightenment experiences/ trance / Near death experiences/out of the body experiences
Stress
Deep philosophical thinking *

It also happens to few people who claim 'spontaneously'.. but i feel these people are naturally quite deep philosophical thinkers. And many are natural introverts. Most are obsessive thinkers.

I have found this common thread with all... that DP indeed it has to do with the person's individual expression.. the soul (psyche) but not the spirit (pneuma) which is the UNIVERSAL expression.
The SOUL being the seat of the mental, intellectual and emotional powers.

I have noticed that when the SOUL /person enters/experiences any kind of altered state whether through medication, drugs, meditation, trauma or deep thinking.. one can in doing so fragment the self (SOUL) because the individual ego self is thrust into an expansion (altered state/ spirit union) ..... depending on the persons susceptibility to altered states ... one may not come back with full EGO- SELF.. or i should better say one may not come back and experience the mental body in the same way.. ' a shift in the pattern of his mental functioning - both of cognition and expression.'

An altered state of consciousness (ASC), also named altered state of mind, is any condition which is significantly different from a normal waking beta wave state. The expression was used as early as 1966 by Arnold M. Ludwig and brought into common usage from 1969 by Charles. It describes induced changes in one's mental state, almost always temporary. A synonymous phrase is "altered state of awareness".

THOUGH IT SAYS TEMPORARY ^ above... for some DP can occur. In which they don't easily come back from the Altered state.

Altered states of consciousness can come from everything i stated above and much more: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Altered_state_of_consciousness
_*
Accidental/pathological*_

An altered state of consciousness can come about accidentally through, for example, fever, infections such as meningitis, sleep deprivation, fasting, oxygen deprivation, nitrogen narcosis (deep diving), psychosis, temporal lobe epilepsy or a traumatic accident. Altered states of consciousness also occur in healthy women experiencing childbirth[9], hence the introduction of the term gender-specific states of consciousness.
Intentional/recreational/religious

An ASC can sometimes be reached intentionally by the use of sensory deprivation, an isolation tank, sleep deprivation, lucid dreaming, hypnosis, meditation, prayer, or disciplines (e.g. Mantra Meditation, Yoga, Sufism, dream yoga, or Surat Shabda Yoga).
*
ASCs can also be attained through the ingestion of psychoactive drugs:*

such as alcohol and opiates, but more commonly with traditional hallucinogens of indigenous cultures, plants such as cannabis, psilocybin mushrooms, peyote, ayahuasca, or datura (though less common and incredibly more lethal). Other modern hallucinogens that some attempt to use for a similar purpose are (D)-methorphan, Salvia divinorum, LSD-25, substituted phenethylamines, substituted tryptamines, and substituted amphetamines such as those listed in the books PiHKAL and TiHKAL by Dr. Alexander Shlugin, a former forensic and analytical organic chemist of the Drug Enforcement Administration. These drugs are often noted as "designer drugs" by authorities and professionals or as "research chemicals" by the hallucinogen-use and distribution underground, as an attempt to avoid prosecution under the Federal Analogue Act.

Another effective way to induce an altered state of consciousness is using a variety of neurotechnology such as psychoacoustics, binaural beats, light and sound stimulation, cranial electrotherapy stimulation, etc.; these methods attempt to induce specific brainwave patterns, and a particular altered state of consciousness.

*
DIFFERENCE BETWEEN SPIRIT AND SOUL*

Soul (the individual expression/ EGO-SELF... that which calls you Sarah or Thomas and that which calls me Michelle.) It's how you relate to others and how you understand yourself. How you relate to society and also has to do with cultural and society influences.

Spirit ( The very life within each of us.. the eternal self that constantly flows and is attached to life everywhere.. within everyone and everything .. every atom)

It is said that the 
"spirit" (singular, lowercase) is a deeply situated aspect of the soul..

The spirit is how you relate to God/ The Life in all things. When you are 'reborn' for instance, you are 'born of spirit (John 3:5-6)'. The spirit is part of the soul, much like the mind is part of the soul. It is the soul, though, that comprises who you are individually.

And so.. it is like all souls came from God.. and when they return to GOD/UNITY its like they loose themselves in the sea of unity (GREAT SPIRIT).. in which all LIFE/SPIRIT is ONE. But the true spark that we are is within the soul.. it is the SPIRIT.. which is one with all.. one with all LIFE/GOD. It is deep within our very selves/souls..

SO THIS EXPLAINS WHY when on is in an altered state they experience more unity or just altered awareness.. since altered states are defined as ' brain state wherein one loses the sense of identity (personality) with one's body or with one's normal sense perceptions.'

what can happen after a severe Altered state or trauma, meditation, drug experience etc.. is 'a lack of integration among important segments of the total personality' because of opening one's self up to much more expanded states.

-http://www.unexplainedstuff.com/Mysteries-of-the-Mind/Altered-States-of-Consciousness.html









According to SCT, depersonalization is the vital process that allows shift in self definition in individuals in order for them to turn into group members.

I see it like WE open a door in which we cannot close. And it shifts completely our mental field, EGO/PERSONALITY (SOUL SELF).. individual expression.

So in a sense we are easily experiencing many states of awareness in one day... and some really really higher ones.. so.. it's like we are in many dimensions at once.

I always see DP as we a partially plugged out of the matrix.lol

OK SO.. MY POINT... FINALLY IS...

And What happened to me and how i no longer suffer from DP after having it since the age of 7 when i was DEEPLY contemplating my existence when i asked myself in the mirror : WHO AM I?...and experienced fragmentation...

is I began to mediate in 2007. I didn't know that this would help me. I just was very very suicidal and depressed and i felt that i needed something desperately and all i knew is that i needed to meditate.

As i have posted before on shamanism and SOUL RETRIEVAL... in which a shaman goes into altered states and recovered the 'lost' fragment of the person and brings it back to them...

I think WHAT I DID to help myself.. was the very same thing that a Shaman does.

It was the 2nd time i ever meditated.. and I decided to close my eyes and just go within.. I didn't do anything specific.. i just knew i needed to do that. And i suddenly i saw a light.. and i had a VERY VERY intense experience of self-awakening.. and after this took place i felt WHOLE again.

I felt like I was one with everything.. yet i could experience my personality here but it wasn't the same since. I know I can be Michelle while im here but I Know that im not ultimately her.. after having that experience i know I am everything.. all life. And i just lost that feeling of incompleteness.

So much happened that night.. but it's too much to explain.. because it was more than words can describe.

And so.. i just know that no matter which way you all have gotten your dp.. i know that equally you all have experienced and/or are experiencing a form of severe altered state in which it's like a fragment stays in a higher states.. its hard to describe.. i just feel it more than anything. It's like For instance with a friend of mine that is on here and shared his experience with me...

He had a huge enlightening experience too a few years ago.. in which he felt he was one with all. He didn't have DP before it.. but a few days after the big awakening experience he had DP. And therefore i learned that ... his individual soul self merged during that moment of expansion and oneness... with his Spirit which is linked to Universal Spirit (God).. and he felt bliss. For some reason... it happened to him that he had DP after. Im sure MANY PEOPLE experience Enlightening states.. but do not have DP after. IT depends on the person. And in his case he was very young when he had this experience of enlightenment. Around 19 years of age from what i remember. Unlike for instance a monk or someone who spends YEARS AND YEARS in meditation. Some of us.. are more susceptible to severe altered states of consciousness and are born this way. WHY? I don't know.. that's just how we are. All i know and can tell you is that For some reason for some of us who have dp.. we become FRAGMENTED after awakening states, traumas, taking medication, doing drugs, meditating, having enlightening experiences.

And so.. it's our sensitivity.... For some reason we are more open to these altered states easily. Since not everyone gets DP after drugs. Since not everyone gets DP after trauma, or any other reason. We happened to. Crazy how one person can just smoke weed once.. and get Dp. And i know people who smoke a hundred times and are just fine.

In a sense i do think it can also serve us as a form of awakening because DP can be felt like a VOID.. and as we continue to seek for ourselves to be filled once again... we can possibly FINALLY experience OUR UNIVERSAL SELF ONCE AGAIN and while being here on earth instead of when we die.

I have experienced it once and i have to tell you that it is the greatest most WONDERFUL... thing that i have ever EVER EVEEER experienced in my whole life.

And in experiencing my Universal self.. my fragment came back. So i was healed after years..this isnt the only thing i was healed of.. but much more.. and including after this experience i feel more connected to all life... more intuitive and things have happened to me since that are just soo freakin beautiful.. i cant even describe. I feel that after this I feel like i can only find completeness within.

I can experience DP now.. if i sit and meditate on the feeling of VOID... but i usually choose rather just sit and BE and not think about anything.. or analyze so much within my mind.

So im sharing with you all how my dp went away.. and how yours can too through meditation. If you think that meditation just makes you feel to spacey and way to separate like some others have told me.. then don't.. im just sharing you how i was healed and possibly how anyone else can to.

-peace


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Hey!


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2011)

surfingisfun001 said:


> Hey!


LOL! hey!


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

Hi thanks for the interesting read ellatree. In my case my problems were caused by an altered state but I think the problem wasn't the altered state itself it was my reaction to it, as it was an opening up of my mind and a bringing down of barriers which terrified me as those barriers were what made me feel safe and grounded, so I resisted the altered state and tried desperately to hold on, whereas I know now the best thing to do would have been to let go. It has taught me a lot in that I see now how people are trapped on their own man made barriers and those barriers define your life, but I'm still fragmented from the experience because of my resistance to it, so no bliss or feelings of oneness for me unfortunately. I have been trying to find a way of soul retrieval for some time but it's proving difficult, I would love to meet a shaman who I felt they really knew what they were doing.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2011)

Pablo said:


> Hi thanks for the interesting read ellatree. In my case my problems were caused by an altered state but I think the problem wasn't the altered state itself it was my reaction to it, as it was an opening up of my mind and a bringing down of barriers which terrified me as those barriers were what made me feel safe and grounded, so I resisted the altered state and tried desperately to hold on, whereas I know now the best thing to do would have been to let go. It has taught me a lot in that I see now how people are trapped on their own man made barriers and those barriers define your life, but I'm still fragmented from the experience because of my resistance to it, so no bliss or feelings of oneness for me unfortunately. I have been trying to find a way of soul retrieval for some time but it's proving difficult, I would love to meet a shaman who I felt they really knew what they were doing.


That is exactly what happened to me Pablo at the age 7 when i got DP. It was my reaction to opening my mind/soul projection. It's like before DP.. we are all in our nice comfort zone.. and then comes a type of realization when we open ourselves (minds up during an altered state depending on whatever cause) this realization can be a terrifying one (DP).. as it lifts us from everything we once knew and our comfortable busy ego driven lives.

If you'd like to share with me, id be open to listen. When you say it was 'in opening your mind and bringing down the barriers which terrified you'.. what was it that made you open your mind? what question? was it a question? Where you at the time attempting to self-awaken?


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

ellatree said:


> That is exactly what happened to me Pablo at the age 7 when i got DP. It was my reaction to opening my mind/soul projection. It's like before DP.. we are all in our nice comfort zone.. and then comes a type of realization when we open ourselves (minds up during an altered state depending on whatever cause) this realization can be a terrifying one (DP).. as it lifts us from everything we once knew and our comfortable busy ego driven lives.
> 
> If you'd like to share with me, id be open to listen. When you say it was 'in opening your mind and bringing down the barriers which terrified you'.. what was it that made you open your mind? what question? was it a question? Where you at the time attempting to self-awaken?


To be honest at the time I wasn't interested in spirituality or awakening at all and I thought I knew who I was so there was no need to question it, I was going out drinking and taking drugs all the time, or rather I was trying to do that to fit it with the crowd rather than be true to myself as my nervous system is quite sensitive so I can't handle that sort of partying, but I tried to do it anyway. One time I took ecstasy and it was like all the things I had repressed and all the insecurities about myself came rushing into my consciousness and I saw that the image of myself was very different from the actual reality of who I was. I saw life as I knew it wasn't as fixed or rigid as I previously thought and how my viewpoint was just one restricted view and not the whole truth. This could have been a major transformative moment for me if I had the right knowledge and training at that time with how to deal with it, but instead I fought against the experience and resisted it and still to this day 8 years later I still haven't fully integrated it.

There have been a lot of positives to come out of it though, before that I had never really questioned who I was and was completely locked within my conditioning, but now I have begun to understand the importance of some of the bigger things and have a strong interest in spirituality and breaking free of my conditioning which can bring a more meaningful purpose to my life. If it had never happened I may be earning a lot more money and be more successful in the world, which I would still like, but those things are not the end of it all I realise now. I went to see a psychotherapist who said that in one way I was twenty years ahead of a lot of people as I was dealing with things many people only deal with when they have a mid life crisis in their 40's and 50's and by the sounds of things you might be over 30 years ahead ellatree. Still i'd like to enjoy the things people in their 20's do too and not miss out on this whole part of my life. In another age or culture I might have been put in a monestary to provide the right environment to recover and to grow from this, but unfortunately now I have to go out and earn a living and live in a culture where almost nobody understands or is interested in this sort of thing which makes it harder to recover and is quite isolating.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2011)

Definitely I think that we are not yet in a culture which supports spiritual growth or altered states awareness... but slowly i do notice a lot of that changing.

I use to think that for the types of meditative experiences that I was having.. that possibly I had a calling to live like a monk/nun or something. That maybe i should move away and be amongst others of similar lifestyle/interest.. but slowly as time has passed I have noticed that it is in living in a more awakened state( or practicing seeing with the eyes of spirit) while being in this very culture and living like everyone else that I can truly learn about what healing and even transformation/alchemy is about... and setting an example for anyone willing to take a similar route.

I think there is a certain amount of time one should spend alone with ones self in order to contemplate, meditate, and learn to be self-reliant and trust in the natural process of life and ones own spirit. Then it is important to too live (work, go to school, have a life) like everyone else because it is only this way that we can integrate the inner and outer world.. but not only by pure isolation. In a way this would be running away from change. Since cultures and societies are constantly rising and falling (changing just like everything in nature which is in constant rebirth and renewal). I have learned that the point is to learn through nature about the constant cycle of change and how life has it's own set rules.

In desiring to possess that which we do not own we become consistently unsatisfied with life. Because in desiring to possess all that is around us.. we attempt to create our own set of rules that go against the natural order. And people attempt to possess things every day. They think they possess their children, their boyfriends/girlfriends, their husbands/wife, their parents, their experiences and even their very own selves... they think they OWN them and can therefore change/shape them as they feel. They think that their children are their's and only their's.. but in reality we don't and cannot own things or people or even experiences. We all belong to life (the spirit in all things) and when we choose to live with the natural order and learn that this is a temporary place in which all souls choose to learn, grow, and evolve.. then we are finally liberated and in viewing life with eyes of spirit and natural processes we accept change, we accept death (transition), we accept that we cannot change people nor things.. that each person is at their own stage of evolution and no one has the right to interfere with someone else evolution just because they feel to do so. The only way one can teach is by setting an example for everyone else. Thereafter.. anyone willing can choose to experience life the same.. and when they choose.

And so my point is to not wait for others to understand us or be interested in the things we are interested in... nor even care about our struggles. It is not for them to understand. It is for us to understand..which is why WE are going through it.. not THEM. They will never fully understand us..the dp or spiritual experience unless they experience it because that is the only way they would TRULY understand.

In the mean time realizing the natural order, merging with it.. and in living as best as one can in this way one can finally learn about trusting that the process of life will awaken them to a natural state of living more and more even while living in this imbalanced society. Slowly in this way things will fall into place and one will be drawn to what one naturally needs and what one doesn't and what one can live without. And one will naturally live more consciously and in harmony accepting CHANGE, and accepting experiences without being attached to them or attempting to possess them and ACCEPTING and RESPECTING all people regardless of age, class, gender, race, social status, and level of soul evolution. This natural order and natural laws too lie in our very own heart ....


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

Yeah I agree with you that what is important is to bring whatever you learn to the world and not to lock yourself away in a monestary for life, although I think retreats can be good to deepen your insight and practice to purify you so you can move back into the world in a healthier state, certainly with the Buddhist type meditation approach anyway it seems that long retreats are almost necessary to gain real insight. I do think there is value in finding a supportive community though, this is one of the Three Jewells in Buddhism that you need to "take refuge in the Sangha" which basically means become part of the spiritual community and support each other on the road to enlightenment. Also with healing it helps you to learn to love yourself if other people love those parts of you you have disowned first, but I guess you can never expect that of other people and ultimately it's something we have to do ourselves. In many ways this lack of support really shows that this age is the dark times or the Kali Yuga as some people call it, although I heard the Dalai Lama say recently that future generations may look upon us with a sort of envy as we have to be the heroes to get through this time as we are faced with the biggest challenges and greatest unconsciousness, so we have an opportunity to prove ourselves and be like the heroes spoken about in all the old myths if we can find our way.


----------



## snow storm (Aug 10, 2010)

"I think there is a certain amount of time one should spend alone with ones self in order to contemplate, meditate, and learn to be self-reliant and trust in the natural process of life and ones own spirit. Then it is important to too live (work, go to school, have a life) like everyone else because it is only this way that we can integrate the inner and outer world.. but not only by pure isolation."

I think what you say there is very important, Ellatree. 
For me, the fragmented part of my psyche were those who were not firmly connected to the real world, the more disowned part of my own psyche. Aggression, for example, which has been a difficult feeling for me, but in which I have discovered that there lies tremendous vitality and energy. Those are the parts of me which I have lost touch with and those are the parts that makes me feel depersonalized. I know that I, in order to become a more fully integrated person, need to work at a more basic level, that means being able to communicate the emotional intensity in me, stop avoid conflicts, being honest. Things most people find unpleasent to deal with but things you need to work on if you want to be authentic. I think one often needs a strong ego foundation in order to deal with states of expanded consciounsness.

The whole problem with dp the way I experience is is the feeling of having too much on your plate. Both dealing with unresolved intrapsychic conflicts and the more basic primal energy- and at the same time the energy of the spiritual opening that was not intended but which took place. It's such a steep climb, but I also feel that the opening experience provided me with a sense of hope and strength and made me see the importance of doing what feels right more than what following what is socially acceptable.


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

snow storm said:


> For me, the fragmented part of my psyche were those who were not firmly connected to the real world, the more disowned part of my own psyche. Aggression, for example, which has been a difficult feeling for me, but in which I have discovered that there lies tremendous vitality and energy. Those are the parts of me which I have lost touch with and those are the parts that makes me feel depersonalized. I know that I, in order to become a more fully integrated person, need to work at a more basic level, that means being able to communicate the emotional intensity in me, stop avoid conflicts, being honest. Things most people find unpleasent to deal with but things you need to work on if you want to be authentic. I think one often needs a strong ego foundation in order to deal with states of expanded consciounsness.
> 
> The whole problem with dp the way I experience is is the feeling of having too much on your plate. Both dealing with unresolved intrapsychic conflicts and the more basic primal energy- and at the same time the energy of the spiritual opening that was not intended but which took place. It's such a steep climb, but I also feel that the opening experience provided me with a sense of hope and strength and made me see the importance of doing what feels right more than what following what is socially acceptable.


Yeah I really agree with what you say here, there is so much primal energy which I have disowned or turned inwards towards myself, similarly aggression is a big issue which I have turned in on myself instead of it being at my service to help me, I can sometimes feel and connect with those energies in my body and there is so much raw power within them yet it is not flowing in the right healthy direction. I think that is the definition of most psychological problems that your own energy is disowned or turned in upon yourself, but the good news is that our power is never lost it just needs to be unblocked and reintegrated to work for you and not against you, if we can find a way to do it.


----------



## Mushishi (May 31, 2010)

I think a lot on the lines of what you say and experience ellatree. But then I'm called psychotic. I guess I should start meditating again. My head hurts.

Oh, and also.



> And so my point is to not wait for others to understand us or be interested in the things we are interested in... nor even care about our struggles. It is not for them to understand. It is for us to understand..which is why WE are going through it.. not THEM. They will never fully understand us..the dp or spiritual experience unless they experience it because that is the only way they would TRULY understand.
> 
> In the mean time realizing the natural order, merging with it.. and in living as best as one can in this way one can finally learn about trusting that the process of life will awaken them to a natural state of living more and more even while living in this imbalanced society. Slowly in this way things will fall into place and one will be drawn to what one naturally needs and what one doesn't and what one can live without. And one will naturally live more consciously and in harmony accepting CHANGE, and accepting experiences without being attached to them or attempting to possess them and ACCEPTING and RESPECTING all people regardless of age, class, gender, race, social status, and level of soul evolution. This natural order and natural laws too lie in our very own heart ....


I really needed to see that. Thanks a bunch.


----------



## Tanyawa (Jan 25, 2011)

ellatree said:


> hello all.. hope my findings can help anyone out there..
> 
> something i have recently figured out in helping some people who have dp is that DP feels the same regardless of which way one gets it. People get it for a few different reasons but all can receive the same form of healing regardless of how one gets it.. i feel
> 
> ...


I TOTALLY agree with the Ego having trouble with a larger state of consciousness

at one point in my DP experience, I felt like I was "so far out there" that I would disconnect from my body and float away forever.........kind of like a cordless phone gone too far from the base and loses the signal

it actually felt like "my essence" was at the edges of the universe and I could "feel" the God's eye view of the earth.....the vastness of it.....I never seen anything.........I could only feel and think "outside of the box"

and the VASTNESS of it all was so difficult for my little Ego to comprehend such massive space and such a view of the whole forest versus the individual trees.........I have always seen the forest and had trouble with seeing the individual trees........I think seeing the forest might be a right brain function, while details is a left brain function

at one point I literally thought to myself " it's time to turn around and come home".............I have NO idea where the thought came from, but I got the thought

after I decided to turn around and come back to earth I felt like I was getting closer to my body and right now I feel I am almost ready to re-enter my body sometimes I feel like I am half in and half out, but to somehow INTEGRATE my VAST experience into my body or my small Ego with the Vast Higher Self?

while "out there" I felt incredibly "spaced out"..........I felt like the particle that made up my body essence had no boundaries, and alot of space between them, I felt more like AIR than WATER

does this make sense to anyone?


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2011)

Tanyawa said:


> I TOTALLY agree with the Ego having trouble with a larger state of consciousness
> 
> at one point in my DP experience, I felt like I was "so far out there" that I would disconnect from my body and float away forever.........kind of like a cordless phone gone too far from the base and loses the signal
> 
> ...


wow, that is a very intense experience..
and i def know what you mean..
I think many with DP are literally half in and half out of their bodies... i have had two people look at my energy field before and tell me that i was half out.. but the top part was spread out all over the place.... im sure people with dp are indeed half out of their bodies.. and i know this from experience. I did a shamanic journey (drumming cd) which i do not recommend anyone with dp doing.. well, i slowly began to come out of my body more.. and OMG i felt as though i was just barely in my body holding on for a grain of life.. and thank goodness i came back in.. well, better said i pulled the energy that had been slipping out even more..back in. very scary experience.. i wonder if I would have died or something if i hadn't worked with all my strength to come back. Same thing happened to me during a hypnotherapy session (which is the same as trance).. and the hypnotherapist couldn't get me back in my body... i was walking with most of 'me' out of my body for a week and i felt SOO insane..

also, the two people that told me about my energy field also mentioned that it was due to my sensitivity in this world. I assume this doesn't just go for me... but most who have dp... it is due to their frequency and sensitivity in this world. They have a VERY high frequency and they have trouble coping with this reality and slowly begin to exit.. for many reasons.. traumas, fears, drugs, etc.. .. *basically we are just too sensitive for this reality. *

ive had many OBE's (out of the body experiences) before.. but there is something different about DP..

at 17 I had an NDE and actually died during surgery .. i walked away from my body... and later walked back in..it was nothing like dp though.... because i fully left.. wasn't half in and out.

then i've had tons of OBE's.. where i wake up outside of my body.. it's very dreamy though.. doesn't feel as solid as this dimension..so i suppose it's just an astral projection experience..but not the soul leaving..

so DP from my experience.. is way more intense.. like the soul leaving the body.. it's def like a fragmentation of the soul.. so.. this is not necessarily desirable... more like OMG.. my life is leaving me kinda deal..im half here and half not here.


----------



## Tanyawa (Jan 25, 2011)

ellatree said:


> wow, that is a very intense experience..
> and i def know what you mean..
> I think many with DP are literally half in and half out of their bodies... i have had two people look at my energy field before and tell me that i was half out.. but the top part was spread out all over the place.... im sure people with dp are indeed half out of their bodies.. and i know this from experience. I did a shamanic journey (drumming cd) which i do not recommend anyone with dp doing.. well, i slowly began to come out of my body more.. and OMG i felt as though i was just barely in my body holding on for a grain of life.. and thank goodness i came back in.. well, better said i pulled the energy that had been slipping out even more..back in. very scary experience.. i wonder if I would have died or something if i hadn't worked with all my strength to come back. Same thing happened to me during a hypnotherapy session (which is the same as trance).. and the hypnotherapist couldn't get me back in my body... i was walking with most of 'me' out of my body for a week and i felt SOO insane..
> 
> ...


I don't know for sure, but given how far "out there" I felt away from my body and I am still alive as far as I know........I would think you would not die if you left your body........cause I have also felt like I was a ghost at times.........I wondered if people even knew I existed

I read a book about DP and people with DP are afraid of their emotions and try to avoid the discomfort of them...I know I was...............but Depersonalization itself is ALSO one of those emotions that we try to avoid, and in trying to avoid it, we actually make the DP even worse..........whatever you resist WILL persist

what I have learned is this: If you are afraid of it..........go TOWARDS it....don't run....it will never stop if you run........we must face our fears........and in reality feeling "sad" is not gonna kill me.........I can go ahead and cry.....it's human to cry............I was only taught not to cry.........I was taught to go against my own human nature

also DP is caused by alot of fear.............look around the world - FEAR everywhere..........commercials about germs.........I played in the dirt when I was a kid...I never got sick.........have we taken things too far in society?

what about the commercials with beautiful models and our young teens see this and FEAR they are not good enough UNLESS they buy the product so they too can be beautiful............we FEAR not being PERFECT
and yet we were never meant to be perfect.............In the book of Genesis, when God made everything he saw it was GOOD........it never said perfect....it said GOOD

Michelin commercial with the baby inside the hole of the tire: "what is riding on YOUR tires?"..............more FEAR.........you fear your baby is not safe unless you buy michelin tires

look around....look at all the manipulation in commercials PLAYING on our fears

so I KNOW I am not the one who is crazy............people who BUY into the FEAR MESSAGES are the crazy ones..............Fear only exists because we THINK it does.........wars cause and are caused by fear..........REALITY IS.........we can all lay down our weapons..........none of us like wars.........so easy.....we can just simply stop...................only fear would make us pick the weapons back up

Fear also causes separation.............if you want to win a war, inject fear and you can divide and conquer..............that is the function of people who use fear to control...............the big one.......Racism..........focusing on our differences to instill fear in people so they will NOT unite in strength..........people together IS strength........strength in numbers..........look at what strength in numbers did in Egypt the other day.......

so I went off on a tangeant..........but I wanted to emphasize the effects of fear, and I think it really got to us who have DP

but I don't buy into the fear system anymore...........I get scared still at times..........the truth is I never really DID buy into the fear and BS - I think we all knew things we witnessed were wrong while everyone was walking around like it was normal.............and we wondered why is everybody ignoring this wrong?


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2011)

Tanyawa said:


> I don't know for sure, but given how far "out there" I felt away from my body and I am still alive as far as I know........I would think you would not die if you left your body........cause I have also felt like I was a ghost at times.........I wondered if people even knew I existed
> 
> I read a book about DP and people with DP are afraid of their emotions and try to avoid the discomfort of them...I know I was...............but Depersonalization itself is ALSO one of those emotions that we try to avoid, and in trying to avoid it, we actually make the DP even worse..........whatever you resist WILL persist
> 
> ...


wow, yes... i see what you mean....
indeed people run from so much in fear because of so much manipulation in this reality... i guess it's the dark side that we need to learn from. But maybe we've gone to long on the dark side.. and now it's time for balance. I understand the reasons for your tangent hehe... I'm glad you feel that way because more people need to in order to change things and make a better reality...
I've attempted to meditate on this DP before.. and it's very hard to want the experience.. but a few times i could do nothing more but surrender to it.. and it begins to fade when we surrender.. it's SO POWERFUL.. i feel like it's space itself engulfing my reality... it's amazing though.. something about it is just so different from other disorders. I've been diagnosed with several others ... but nothing is quite like DP.. so intense.

And yep.. i think many people see what's wrong in this world but just walk over it because they prefer 'safety' and what's easy and comfortable i suppose..


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2011)

also, do you ever feel like all this fear ... is just the mass ego... since indeed we are connected to the mass consciousness and everything each person does and thinks affects the mass mind. Since this is a 'mass dream'.. do you suppose that the system and 'it's flaws'.. are just a result of the mass ego? We somehow all contributed to it. I don't blame the gov really or the system...

we all are a result of the projection on the outside. We all contribute to it.. like when you said.. people see it and just pretend like it's not there or... that there's nothing THEY can do about it.

I suppose it's a result of living from mind-centered consciousness.

and when people move to heart-centered consciousness and LIVE from there.. things will change dramatically..


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

Tanyawa said:


> I don't know for sure, but given how far "out there" I felt away from my body and I am still alive as far as I know........I would think you would not die if you left your body........cause I have also felt like I was a ghost at times.........I wondered if people even knew I existed
> 
> I read a book about DP and people with DP are afraid of their emotions and try to avoid the discomfort of them...I know I was...............but Depersonalization itself is ALSO one of those emotions that we try to avoid, and in trying to avoid it, we actually make the DP even worse..........whatever you resist WILL persist
> 
> ...


The capitalist system needs you to be unhappy and fearful so you keep buying things to try to fill the hole they create through advertising and media. The most fearful people of them all are the greedy and rich because if we all became happy and content we would stop buying their product and they would loose their wealth, so they do their best to make you fearful and unsettled too. Im not a communist but I try stay clear of all brainwashing from advertising and media sources these days, I have enough fear in my life just trying to make my way in the world without added fears shoved on top by others.

Also the general public don't want to face up to their dark side or shadow so they create an enemy to hold on to it for them, for our parents generation it was the communists and now it is the Islamic extremists. Every day in the papers and on TV they are creating the brutal enemy so we can project our dark side onto them rather than face up to it in ourselves. It's like mass consensual hypnosis.

So this is just part of what we are up against in a struggle to become completely healthy, in so many ways general society is completely insane and unhealthy so to adjust to it is not even a good thing and yet we need to be in society so live any sort of decent life. Maybe I will go live in a commune somewhere.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2011)

Pablo said:


> The capitalist system needs you to be unhappy and fearful so you keep buying things to try to fill the hole they create through advertising and media. The most fearful people of them all are the greedy and rich because if we all became happy and content we would stop buying their product and they would loose their wealth, so they do their best to make you fearful and unsettled too. Im not a communist but I try stay clear of all brainwashing from advertising and media sources these days, I have enough fear in my life just trying to make my way in the world without added fears shoved on top by others.
> 
> Also the general public don't want to face up to their dark side or shadow so they create an enemy to hold on to it for them, for our parents generation it was the communists and now it is the Islamic extremists. Every day in the papers and on TV they are creating the brutal enemy so we can project our dark side onto them rather than face up to it in ourselves. It's like mass consensual hypnosis.
> 
> So this is just part of what we are up against in a struggle to become completely healthy, in so many ways general society is completely insane and unhealthy so to adjust to it is not even a good thing and yet we need to be in society so live any sort of decent life. Maybe I will go live in a commune somewhere.


hey Pablo!









lol.. sometimes i daydream about going to live in a commune somewhere too.. maybe and eco-village ..or DP people village.. wonder what that would be like..lol


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

ellatree said:


> hey Pablo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi







I have thought about this but when it comes down to it I think I like my comforts too much to become too hippy, but maybe if I made my own cult it could work, hmmmm


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2011)

Pablo said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL!!!







hmm im in as long as you don't promise that the aliens will come pick us up..


----------



## Tanyawa (Jan 25, 2011)

ellatree said:


> also, do you ever feel like all this fear ... is just the mass ego... since indeed we are connected to the mass consciousness and everything each person does and thinks affects the mass mind. Since this is a 'mass dream'.. do you suppose that the system and 'it's flaws'.. are just a result of the mass ego? We somehow all contributed to it. I don't blame the gov really or the system...
> 
> we all are a result of the projection on the outside. We all contribute to it.. like when you said.. people see it and just pretend like it's not there or... that there's nothing THEY can do about it.
> 
> ...


yes it is mass ego and we have all contributed to it.........I got to a point where I resented the BS though and I can't buy into it anymore

the other day I realized this: NO person has POWER unless we ALL think they do

for example: If all Canadians woke up tomorrow and didn't realize Harper as the Prime Minister.........he would NOT BE the prime minister........it is THAT simple

the power really IS with the people IF they unite

those countries with Dictators as leaders.........if their military joined with the PEOPLE, the dictator could not RULE their country because no one would recognize the dictator as the leader

see what DP has allowed me to see? it's not all bad. LOL

too bad I can't go around telling all those who are still asleep


----------



## Tanyawa (Jan 25, 2011)

Pablo said:


> The capitalist system needs you to be unhappy and fearful so you keep buying things to try to fill the hole they create through advertising and media. The most fearful people of them all are the greedy and rich because if we all became happy and content we would stop buying their product and they would loose their wealth, so they do their best to make you fearful and unsettled too. Im not a communist but I try stay clear of all brainwashing from advertising and media sources these days, I have enough fear in my life just trying to make my way in the world without added fears shoved on top by others.
> 
> Also the general public don't want to face up to their dark side or shadow so they create an enemy to hold on to it for them, for our parents generation it was the communists and now it is the Islamic extremists. Every day in the papers and on TV they are creating the brutal enemy so we can project our dark side onto them rather than face up to it in ourselves. It's like mass consensual hypnosis.
> 
> So this is just part of what we are up against in a struggle to become completely healthy, in so many ways general society is completely insane and unhealthy so to adjust to it is not even a good thing and yet we need to be in society so live any sort of decent life. Maybe I will go live in a commune somewhere.


I agree the general public does NOT want to own their shadows....they DO want to project their own evil onto other people or things........we humans even project our shadows on PARTS of ourselves.......Parts of ourselves we DISOWN...........it's all fragmentation for the purpose of not taking responsibility

maybe we can all start our OWN commune somewhere? LOL

Power in numbers


----------



## Tanyawa (Jan 25, 2011)

ellatree said:


> hey Pablo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got 10 dollars to buy our first piece of land........anyone else?

LOL


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2011)

Tanyawa said:


> yes it is mass ego and we have all contributed to it.........I got to a point where I resented the BS though and I can't buy into it anymore
> 
> the other day I realized this: NO person has POWER unless we ALL think they do
> 
> ...










im glad Dp has helped you to see this truth.. indeed what we place our attention on becomes our reality.. so it's all up to each one of us.. to focus on something better..


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2011)

Tanyawa said:


> I got 10 dollars to buy our first piece of land........anyone else?
> 
> LOL


haha! XD


----------



## resinoptes (Jan 15, 2011)

I don't have money, but i'm good with plants.

Perhaps i could grow food?


----------



## Tanyawa (Jan 25, 2011)

resinoptes said:


> I don't have money, but i'm good with plants.
> 
> Perhaps i could grow food?


I will take cucumbers k?

LOL


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2011)

Tanyawa said:


> I will take cucumbers k?
> 
> LOL


haha... and those are great.. i just read this on this site about them..
http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/21556-natural-ways-to-get-your-b-vitamin-and-more/


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2011)

found this..the star children and the fragmented self ...

http://www.reconnections.net/star_children8.htm


----------

